# Game 36: Heat @ Jazz (1/11/10 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 11th, 2010 | 9:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I was out of town last time these two teams met. Does Beasley cover Okur and JO cover Boozer?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

yup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas for 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Booz starting out hot again...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer, 2 fouls on Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3333

Lets hope he can break out of his slump tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Skip


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Skip


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO looks so old right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like it'll be a 3rd straight game where our transition D will suck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Outrageous Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q is post greedy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 blocks for Okur? A guy who cant jump over a quarter?

And wtf UD!? Kick that ball out like you did on the previous possession. Every time he gets the ball that deep on a pass or rebound, he either misses badly or gets blocked.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is putback greedy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane is down...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like a wrist...****...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh ****. Hope D-Wade is alright.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

uh oh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

haha, was that Joel dribbling the ball out on the perimeter just now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane to the lockeroom...farrrk


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And there goes the season


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Bit early for that talk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So I said in the last thread this team needed a minor Wade injury where he is out for 5 games.. 

my bad lol

utah announcers said sprained wrist or something of that sort, return questionable


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 4 seconds on the shot clock and Mario rushes that 3?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> ^ Bit early for that talk.


Yeah, that was a little dramatic. :wtf:

Especially since it was just a sprain.

Any time Wade stays on the floor I tend to panic.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Turned the game on and saw Wade in pain on the bench... How ugly did it look??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now Mike picks up his 3rd...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Turned the game on and saw Wade in pain on the bench... How ugly did it look??


It actually didnt look too bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas picks up his 3rd...ahhhhhhh crap


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

3 fouls on Beasley ffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This could easily get ugly really quickly. No Wade at the moment and now no Mike for the rest of the half. Its on an 8pt deficit yet it seems so much bigger right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ's time to shine, come on dude


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst time ever for Mike to get his 3rd, seriously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> DQ's time to shine, come on dude


Seriously. No better time. This drought of his cant last forever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udonis got messed up


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am convinced he will break out of his slump once the all-star break is over. It will be a wire to wire slump that will finally break when he is crowned repeat champion. It's just a waiting game until then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Saw that coming from a mile away. Dont know how UD didnt know he was that deep in the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, come on Mario...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How does Mario make that one but miss the other


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for ...damn.

nice dunk by Dorell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

And Wade is back. Thank God.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ lets goooooooo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh hello there Mr. Wade. Maybe his wrist will affect his shot too much and he will take it to the rack everytime.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ hits a 3 then gets benched...really? Get his confidence going!

Wade back in.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Whistle happy refs. On the Jazz end anyway.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD 1-7...yuck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This isnt UD's night right now. Boozer is scoring on him at will and he cant his his J. Too bad Mike is in foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're being outscored 20-0 on the fastbreak. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Skip


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo is playing like **** tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They keep double teaming Wade and causing turnovers when he throws it in to one of our worthless bigs


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem has been saying for years that he is better than Boozer. He just got karma dunked in the ****ing face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad foul by AK47. 3pt play by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf was Joel doing on that play?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet finish by Skip, more of that please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only down 11 without Wade for a lot, Mike in foul trouble, and allowing 20 fast break points to our 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why do not shoot any free throws anymore?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Only down 11 without Wade for a lot, Mike in foul trouble, and allowing 20 fast break points to our 3.


Well, we're their Indiana so we have to try to actually lose against them and that seems to be what's happening.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Haslem has been saying for years that he is better than Boozer. He just got karma dunked in the ****ing face.


I gotta be honest, I LOL'd pretty hard right here :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not like we are playing HORRIBLE defense either, our offense is just handing them easy fast break points over and over


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Mike can go the whole 3rd without getting a foul, we may have a shot...but they look good tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> If Mike can go the whole 3rd without getting a foul, we may have a shot...but they look good tonight.


He will play through a 4th foul and will be allowed to pick up a 5th since he usually doesnt play the last 5 minutes of the 4th...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Fair point.

One big quarter and we are back in this thing. Cut it to 5 entering the 4th and we got a good shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Unbelievable, what a ****ty foul call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4th for Beas...sigh...what the hell is going on


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade should be upset, they aren't calling **** for us. He had Wade's arm hooked completely.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats bull**** UD did nothin!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Some seriously biased officiating tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Thats bull**** UD did nothin!


Yeah, hard to see how that's a foul. And it goes without saying that we aren't getting that call on the other end.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This game just makes me want to cry


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ This...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jorel caught that? wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Skip 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas 3333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The guys on this team are all talk and no substance. The coaching staff are a bunch of bull****ters who are all talk and no results.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas 333333

3rd of the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought for sure that was gonna be a charge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course they call that foul...FARK


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All ball, dirty crooks


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's crazy how every loss becomes "the worst loss of the season." They keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta love Spo's angry walk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So stagnant..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tightass Jazz, put ur scrubs on - get Booz and DWill off the floor its a blowout


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What happened to you, DQ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blowout. Embarrasing.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

DQ is the worst player I've ever seen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

14-2 run by the Jazz so far this quarter.

DQ sucks.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

He must be thinking "we already lost this one so I might as well chuck my way to 20 points"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Glass by Mike, nice.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I want Beasley to take all the remaining shots. Wright can also take some but I don't want anybody who has no future here to ruin those guys' development.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

wow, ridiculous


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

hahahaha Magloire, the wrestler


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas 3333

4th of the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's outside J was on from the start. Too bad he got into foul trouble.

4 3's tonight and came into this game with only 11 on the season.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I love Beasley, he's damn good, the refs ****ed him over


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at Beas chuckin 7 treys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another blowout loss. When we lose, we lose big.

And back to .500 we go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

.500 - Mr Wade will not be happy.

Hopefully we can come back and get a win next time out.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

The only players I'd like to keep on this team are Wade, Beas and Wright. We are in desperate need of a real starting PG who can defend and hit 3s and a C who can score and rebound. How are we gonna get those?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Couldve had Kaman last year...that seems like a bad call right now.

Well, we know that the only real hold overs from this team are likely to be:

Wade
Beas
Rio
Cook (under contract)

The rest are expendable and unlikely to return.

Id like to see us insert Wright at that SF spot. He always brings energy, which seems to be what we're lacking. If Spo had balls he'd sit JO for Magloire also.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd like to keep Magloire as that energy guy of the bench. Haslem can also stay here, but only if he accepts a lesser role as Beasley gets better. I wish we had a center like Kaman, Bynum or Marc Gasol, we'd be so dangerous. Alston would be nice of the bench too, but at the moment we really only have two guys who are starting lineup material.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id like to mention that Mike has scored 20+ in 4 of his last 5.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike could be a 25 ppg scorer right now if he stayed out of foul trouble and wasn't on such a short leash. If he becomes a better defender he's gonna be an allstar next year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> It's crazy how every loss becomes "the worst loss of the season." They keep getting worse and worse.


This is so true. I don't know if its just me but the Heat always seemed to make it tough and rarely got SUPER ****ING BLOWN OUT OF THE BUILDING like they seem to do every other night nowadays.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Is James Jones on vacation?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Basically.

Can we ship JO out yet? Im sick of watching him suck - what happened to that guy who was so good over the first 5-10 games


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MB30 said:


> ^ Basically.
> 
> Can we ship JO out yet? Im sick of watching him suck - what happened to that guy who was so good over the first 5-10 games


I think he's too old. His legs have given up in him. He was so quick and had a good vertical in November, but it's completely gone now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe we should explore having JO come off the bench and closing out the game Haslem style. We can ditch that dumb strat of force feeding him the ball the first 5 minutes of the game as well and really use that time to work on Wade/Beasley chemistry. Joel might give us a different energy to start the game. Oh god I'm starting to sound like Spo..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At some point, Spo has got to get this team running more and getting some easy baskets. JO just doesnt give us a consistent enough post presence and its becoming harder and harder to watch this team playing half court offense. Yet even with Marion here, we still didnt run. I just dont understand why.

Every analyst, former players and coaches all agree on this same point. They cant all be wrong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Next game is up against Golden State, which should mean that this team starts to push the pace a little. I dont know why we dont use Wright more, he may not be great but he runs the floor well and rebounds, has that midrange J down pat...id seriously consider changing that starting SF. Q can still do some damage off the bench.

Skip should start to push the ball more than Arroyo and Chalmers did also.

JO is looking straight horrible of late....somethings gotta give there cause we cant just waste the first 5 minutes with unproductive faceups from JO. Its not like he backs them down for hook shots, 99% of the time he's facing, doing some lame headfakes and settling for a one dribble pull up thats highly contested.

Wish we could get Camby off the clips, that guy knows how to rebound and block shots...2 things Jermaine seems to have forgotten a little this year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

_"We're all disappointed, angry," coach Erik Spoelstra said, "but we also have to keep perspective and get back to the connection and purity we had just 72 hours ago, after the Phoenix game.

"In this league, you have to keep perspective. It is not as bad as all of us feel right now, nor was it as good as we felt after the Phoenix game. And we have to go back to work."_

I didnt make this up...thats an actual quote from Spo :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> _"We're all disappointed, angry," coach Erik Spoelstra said, "but we also have to keep perspective and *get back to the connection and purity we had just 72 hours ago*, after the Phoenix game.
> _
> 
> I didnt make this up...thats an actual quote from Spo :laugh:


I read that the other day and just lost it. :laugh: Sounds like it's straight outta Adam's mouth, when he's imitating Spo :laugh:


----------

